# Autoglym v Meguiar's



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I am now at the final post. After choosing to go with Meguiar's 205 followed by Autoglym Super Resin Polish, should I stay with Autoglym for the final coat - which Autoglym, Ultra High Definition Wax or Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection OR should I go with Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fairynuff said:


> I am now at the final post. After choosing to go with Meguiar's 205 followed by Autoglym Super Resin Polish, should I stay with Autoglym for the final coat - which Autoglym, Ultra High Definition Wax or Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection OR should I go with Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish?


The AG UHD wax is very nice - I helped out a neighbour this weekend and this is the results finished off with UHD wax...



















I'd use UHD instead of EGP. Not tried Megs ultimate fast finish yet...


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

having had and used both EGP and UHD wax,, UHD wax everytime


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Fairynuff said:


> I am now at the final post. After choosing to go with Meguiar's 205 followed by Autoglym Super Resin Polish, should I stay with Autoglym for the final coat - which Autoglym, Ultra High Definition Wax or Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection OR should I go with Meguiar's Ultimate Fast Finish?


Megs Ultimate FF might not bond that well to SRP, whereas UHD and EGP both play nicely with it. If cost isn't an issue UHD would be the one I'd go for.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Megs Ultimate FF might not bond that well to SRP, whereas UHD and EGP both play nicely with it. If cost isn't an issue UHD would be the one I'd go for.


I can't see why it wouldn't, FF would go over Ultimate Polish which is the same sort of product.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't get why you are using a filler glaze after correcting. Correct to the point it doesn't need correcting any more and then you won't need a filler glaze. From then, any lasp will sit nicely over it.

UHD is a very nice wax.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I bought some Autoglym UHD Wax which cost me £44. Looking in Wilko for some standard bits I came across Simoniz Original Carnauba Wax 150g £7.50. At the risk of falling fowl of the 'you get what you pay for' practitioners on here, does anyone one know what the difference is - what am I getting for the extra £36.50?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Fairynuff said:


> I bought some Autoglym UHD Wax which cost me £44. Looking in Wilko for some standard bits I came across Simoniz Original Carnauba Wax 150g £7.50. At the risk of falling fowl of the 'you get what you pay for' practitioners on here, does anyone one know what the difference is - what am I getting for the extra £36.50?


Waxes can be the exception to the 'you get what you pay for' rule, mainly because their 'performance' is based on the preparation stages before them.
A great wax can look awful with poor prep, and an awful wax can look fantastic with great prep.

Generally it's just different properties and longevity you'll be paying for, Autoglym UHD and their previous HD wax have been a staple for many detailers in their collections, along with their UHD being easily applied.

Simoniz is actually a decent brand, just generally there's better performing products.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Fairynuff said:


> I bought some Autoglym UHD Wax which cost me £44. Looking in Wilko for some standard bits I came across Simoniz Original Carnauba Wax 150g £7.50. At the risk of falling fowl of the 'you get what you pay for' practitioners on here, does anyone one know what the difference is - what am I getting for the extra £36.50?


Is that the paste one ? Very good wax but slow to apply and a PITA to remove.

Spread it thin, AVOID TRIM, use a damp applicator, let it dry completely and preferably use a QD to buff.

Stuffed with solvents so actually acts as a partial cleanser.

In this day and age of spray and wipe products you need to be pretty hard core to still be using this stuff.... unless it's in homage to Dad/Grandad or you are the type to take a tartan flask to work !!


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

BarryAllen said:


> Is that the paste one ? Very good wax but slow to apply and a PITA to remove.


I saw it after I'd bought the AG UHD, I am wondering whether I should buy it to use on the wife's Golf and save the AG for my car.

https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-original-carnauba-wax-in-tin-150g/p/0344878


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Fairynuff said:


> I saw it after I'd bought the AG UHD, I am wondering whether I should buy it to use on the wife's Golf and save the AG for my car.
> 
> https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/simoniz-original-carnauba-wax-in-tin-150g/p/0344878


Well, it's only a few ££ so not really much lost and could use as a wheel sealant if nothing else...

Worth bearing in mind though, you won't use a great deal of AG UHD wax as you need to apply lovely and thin :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

BarryAllen said:


> Is that the paste one ? Very good wax but slow to apply and a PITA to remove.
> 
> Spread it thin, AVOID TRIM, use a damp applicator, let it dry completely and preferably use a QD to buff.
> 
> ...


I have never used Simoniz original - and have no doubts that it can be as long lasting as people claim - but i am old enough to remember being made to use rock hard furniture paste wax as a child and the Simoniz sounds suspiciously similar, which is enough to put me off for ever ... :buffer::buffer::doublesho:wall:

I will stick with expensive, but butter-like waxs ...:lol:

Have got a tub of UHD that i bought in the Halfords promotion and was hoping to try it this weekend, but am sat here listening to the wind and staring out at diagonal rain ....


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

GleemSpray said:


> but am sat here listening to the wind and staring out at diagonal rain ....


Me too - the wimps I play with cried off a game of golf!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you’re not applying a coating I would use Menzerna Powerlock via machine to add a durable base and great slickness, then top this with Collinite 845

Or follow the 205 up with Gyeon Primer (if it needs it) then get yourself some Gyeon CanCoat which is very quick and easy, long lasting protection


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

iCraig said:


> I can't see why it wouldn't, FF would go over Ultimate Polish which is the same sort of product.


Ultimate Polish has no fillers or sealants in it, it's a pure polish. It's not the same as SRP.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Ultimate Polish has no fillers or sealants in it, it's a pure polish. It's not the same as SRP.


Ultimate Polish almost certainly has fillers.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

If anyone wants to test this sort of thing, apply any product as directed, then use a tar remover or solvent wipe on the area. This will remove any fillers and show what the polishing element of the product has achieved. For SRP it polishes out what it can (hint: more pressure = more cut) and fills what it can't. So polishing an area with SRP and then following with a solvent wipe would most likely show the a reduction or removal of lighter scratches and defects and filling of the larger ones. It can be a fun way to spend an hour if you are into that sort of thing. It would be tempting to start doing side by side product comparisons at this point, but be aware that there are a lot of variables to control, things like product quantity, a consistently scratched test surface, pressure used to apply each sample and so on will all have a bearing on the outcome. These are the sort of things we do in the lab during development.

For many people they just want a polished car with great looking paint, which SRP will give you. They are not always concerned about _how _that look is achieved and accept that to maintain the look a few polishes per year are required. Those who take a more active interest on what is going on at a paintwork level may be more interested in how much permanent correction is taking place.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

iCraig said:


> Ultimate Polish almost certainly has fillers.


http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?53419-M205-vs-Ultimate-Polish

No, it has more oils and lubrication (same with ultimate compound versus the Pro line equivalent). They are super lubricated as they're intended for the weekend warrior, thus ease of use is high on it's list of priorities.

If you don't perform a wipe down you will have a filling effect, but those oils will get in the way of sealants and coatings from bonding properly.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Fairynuff said:


> I bought some Autoglym UHD Wax which cost me £44. Looking in Wilko for some standard bits I came across Simoniz Original Carnauba Wax 150g £7.50. At the risk of falling fowl of the 'you get what you pay for' practitioners on here, does anyone one know what the difference is - what am I getting for the extra £36.50?


I've not used Simoniz paste wax for many years now so they may have changed their formula but I remember it as being a very good wax but incredibly hard work to apply and buff off. Most modern quality carnauba waxes go on and buff off very easily so that is mostly what you are paying for. If you want a good workout without going to the gym, give the Simonize a try!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris Dyson said:


> I've not used Simoniz paste wax for many years now so they may have changed their formula but I remember it as being a very good wax but incredibly hard work to apply and buff off. Most modern quality carnauba waxes go on and buff off very easily so that is mostly what you are paying for. If you want a good workout without going to the gym, give the Simonize a try!


You are right still. Simoniz does last a while but it can be unforgiving to apply. It HAS to be applied witha very damp applicator and as thin as possible. As soon as it is applied, wipe it off, no waiting.

I agree with Sheep regarding Ultimate Polish, it is a well lubricated polish so you should be applying a panel wipe after to check for what correction has been achieved and to remove any polishing oils. Once corrected, adding a filler glaze makes no sense as it will just compromise any protection layer.


----------



## Fairynuff (Apr 14, 2019)

I am absolutely cream crackered! I started this morning on the wife's VW Golf. Snow foam, followed by shampoo, Magma, Tar remover (waste of money), DA polisher with 205. All good. I skipped the AG Super Resin and the clay. Then after lunch I put on the Simoniz Wax (all good (going on)). Three hours later and I've given up trying to 'polish' off the wax. I admit I read the instructions after putting it on which said don't let it dry! It just does not come off. I can't see a way forward other than start again with the DA polisher and AG Super Resin after that . . . I have some AG UHD wax but after the Simoniz I'm now a waxophobe (fear of wax)!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sorry.. but what the heck you've expected from the cheapo Simoniz wax?

come'on man. why did you get a Porsche and not a Skoda? likewise with waxes/sealants and all this stuff!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Search for forensic detailing on YouTube
He literally just did a Halfords wax test where he compares them. Including turtle wax (comparable to simoniz).


----------

